# Average guided elk hunt cost?



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I've seen a ton of threads about guided elk hunts but I haven't seen an average. I'm talking about a bull that is nice but not amazing, I'm far from wealthy. Wondering about hidden expenses that I might not see on outfitters websites. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Are there no replies to this because it's been asked? Or nobody knows? I'm in the early stages of looking but info is normally a lot easier to find on here.


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

i'm also curious to hear some stories of others experiences and what it may have cost. anyone?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I'm also curious, elk and moose. :wink:


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

I have looked into numerous guided elk hunts of the last few months and if I plan do it guided (which i doubt I will) I am expecting to pay around 5-6K when its all said and done..not including cost for the mount.


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

5-10 grand. Just kinda depends on how good of elk hunting you want


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

muledhunter said:


> 5-10 grand. Just kinda depends on how good of elk hunting you want


I agree with this. You can find some in OTC units that will charge $3,000 for public land and wall tents. Then there are some that are $12,000+ but it's private land, 350" bulls, 5 star "lodge", and a chef.
Some of your hidden expenses will include, tag fee, tips for guide, cook, wrangler, also depending on where you are or how you traveled getting your meat and antlers shipped back home will be extra.


----------



## brianhood (Mar 14, 2010)

On a typical hunt for 5k or less you will probably double the cost the outfitter charges. When figuring travel expenses licenses tips and trophy and meat care. On the real high end hunts it will not double but add ons will be costly.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Figure on $5K for the hunt. That would include, guide, tags, etc. 

Travel, meat care, taxidermy if you are into that would be extra. 

Should be able to go on a quality hunt for $6-$7 total cost. Throw out the taxidermy and do your own meat processing and you can save quite a bit.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

A lot!


----------



## Ol' Toxey (Dec 8, 2008)

I went for the first time last year to NM and got assistance throught the Hunting Fool. Private ranch land owner tag, one on one guided with nice place to stay for 8k. Both my brother and I took nice animals, mine about 320. Had a great time and we are booked to return in Sept. It was a fair chase hunt and we humped it pretty good everyday glassing ect.

I know lots of guys knock guided hunts ect but for me living where i do and working a lot at my profession this was the best option..... with the land owner tags i knew i was going and where early enough that it allowed me to plan. 

Before i went the guys at my local shop that go alot gave me this advice, Pay 3k to see some elk, pay 8 to kill one... at least that had been their experiance on numerous guided hunts. Given that i decided to go ahead and book with who i did and was very happy.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

When I was elk hunting a lot a few years ago I was spending about 6500 just for the hunt that did not count for anything else like travel trophy and meat care 

That was for areas that gave you oppurtunitys at decent to trophy bulls


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

For just the outfitter fee I'd say that $3500-$4000 would be about average for a wall tent type guided hunt of 5-7 days. Then add in any costs associated with getting you there, overnight stays in connection with the hunt, mounting fees, guide and cook staff tips, and you could get over $6k easily for an average outfitted hunt. There are plenty well over that, and probably some under that. But I'd be leery of any that were much under $3500.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

5 years ago:
$3900 for outfitter (horseback near Yellowstone in Wyoming) now it is $4600
$400 tip for guide
$275 to process Elk
$800 to drive to Wyoming and back splitting gas and hotel/food with another guy
$1000 for elk mount
~$7-800 for tags (can't remember exactly)
$500-1000 in new gear (clothes, water proof gear bags, sleeping bag)

Total ~$7500-8175


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

At the RMEF 2 years ago after visiting with almost every elk outfitter there, cost of just the hunts ranged from $3500 to over $10,000 per person. This did not include travel, licenses, tips or any other service they did not offer. Most hunts were 5 to 7 days.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

My friend works for an outfitter in New Mexico and they were selling hunts for $11,000.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm going to Wyoming this year...guided
4950.00 outfitter
1200.00 tags and archery license
600.00 air and car rental
...you still have meat processing if you get one and don't forget about tips.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

I can personally recommend S&W Outfitters, and specifically the outfitter/guide Brad Hanzel. He bowhunts a private ranch north of Billings in the Little Snowy range. The elk rut on this ranch before moving to their wintering grounds. I have hunted with him 3 times: missed at 20 yards, shoulder shot penetrating only an inch, and last time was within 20 yards of a 350 bull but not able to get a broadside shot. 

He is very conscience about pricing is hunts reasonably, so the average guy can afford. I remember paying between 2,500 - 3,000 back in the mid 2000s and see he's at $3,250 for elk/deer combo. They have really good whitetail/mule deer on the ranch, but September is tough to hunt them there. I did kill a 155" mule deer there one year. Also, I believe for little to no cost, the rancher has 50,000 acres near Billings that is excellent for antelope - it's just a time priority thing on what you want to hunt given only 6 days. 

The only kicker on the price is the state's elk/deer combo license fee - last time I looked it was $1,000 for outfitter sponsored and $650 if you wanted to take a chance to draw without having outfitter sponsorship. 

No affiliation, but do check out: http://www.sandwoutfitters.com/


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

Jeez, you can have a lot of fun in South Africa for 10 days for those prices. I'd still love hunt elk someday though.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I've seen prices as high as $20K for a 400+ rack but after looking at the costs, decided all I really needed to spend was $650. and some time for a DIY hunt. I'll get back to ya in Fall with pictures of a bull or a bowl of tag soup.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

I spend upwards of $2500.00 to hunt my own state with a "locals" tag. Gas, food, supplies, new/fix gear, etc. Then add $330.00 for meat processing, $1000.00 for a nice mount, all when you get back. So it is just expensive no matter how ya cut it.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

elkhunter130 said:


> I spend upwards of $2500.00 to hunt my own state with a "locals" tag. Gas, food, supplies, new/fix gear, etc. Then add $330.00 for meat processing, $1000.00 for a nice mount, all when you get back. So it is just expensive no matter how ya cut it.


How is that possible? An elk tag for 1st season is like $500. and since 2nd season is antlerless only and you got a mount, i assume 1st season. Where's the extra $2K?


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Where's Bruce? said:


> How is that possible? An elk tag for 1st season is like $500. and since 2nd season is antlerless only and you got a mount, i assume 1st season. Where's the extra $2K?


He says he is hunting his "own" state with a "locals" tag. That sounds like he is only paying for a resident tag, so it is way south of $500. Therefore, $2400 in gas, new/fix gear? Oh, I see you have 3 bows.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I really want to hunt elk, and am lucky that I have some really good connections in the guiding/outfitting world or I would never go. You can do a 2 person 7 day 5 animal hunt in SA ( flight included) for $10,000. Makes it hard for me to pay $8000 and then gas getting there to hunt one elk.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

pirogue53 said:


> He says he is hunting his "own" state with a "locals" tag. That sounds like he is only paying for a resident tag, so it is way south of $500. Therefore, $2400 in gas, new/fix gear? Oh, I see you have 3 bows.


Yep, you are correct. So his hunting license is $29.50 and elk tag is $42.50 so where's the other $2,428.00 elkhunter130? I've been to Grants Pass many times, seen some 50lb kings pulled outta Bridge Hole. Spent countless hours bouncin' roe and draggin' Quikfish covered in chovy. Nice area...still cost a dollar to swear in the local bar? I had to put $20. bills in! LOL Even came in 3rd one year in the paddle race on the 4th of July.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think it is tough to average the cost here. You can spend $2500 to probably $15000 on an elk hunt. It depends where you go and trophy potential and accomodations. In mu humble opinion, you are looking at a $5000 and up tab for a good elk hunt where you "have a decent chance" at a shot at a mature bull.
I have been on more than 10 elk hunts but none in a few years and that is what I am thinking.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

shootertg said:


> I've seen a ton of threads about guided elk hunts but I haven't seen an average. I'm talking about a bull that is nice but not amazing, I'm far from wealthy. Wondering about hidden expenses that I might not see on outfitters websites. Any help would be awesome.


I spent 3500 plus travel tags. about 5500 total but did better on my own. Just because you put out the cash sure don't mean you will get a elk or even see a elk for that matter.

but i saved a lot on taxidermy fees. lOL


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

If you hunted public land and went DIY elk hunting what would you spend ball park. I think it would be neat just to go and camp and elk hunt and if you got one great and if you didn't it is ok. Great experience. What states and areas are good DIY


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ttt


----------

